# Terrarium vertebrates



## Allthingsterrarium (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi guys! I just posted in the arachnid section where I talked about my two tarantulas. I wish I could include them all here but those two and my new mantis of course aren't vertebrates. I have a dog, a couple hamsters and a betta but my real passion (other than the dog) is my terrarium collection. I've kept such animals off and on but the current collection I started in 2014. As it stands now The oldest member of this strange family is Button, my pacman frog (chacoan horned frog.) I got him in November of 2014 and named him so because he's cute and round like a button. He started out palm sized and is now almost as big as a baseball. He can be cranky and very stubborn but he's also probably the one I'm closest to sentimentally at least since he's my oldest. The two other frogs I have are my tomato frogs. The yellow one's name is Roma and her sister, the red one's name is Beefsteak. Roma I got right at the end of 2015 and Beefsteak I got in February 2016. These two have stayed reasonably small but there's been some growth all right. Both are shy and nocturnal most of the time but Roma is really the more skittish of the two. My bearded dragon, Odahviing, who I named after an actual dragon who becomes your friend in my favorite adventure game, I also got in February 2016. She has grown from a tiny 7 inch lizard that could fit in your hand to a probably 16 inch monster. She can be temperamental and it took a long time to train her but now she trusts me completely and with her intelligence and curiosity is easily the biggest head turner of my collection. I even got her to walk on a makeshift leash for the first time recently. My garter snake who's name is Apophis after the greek name for a powerful serpent from Egyptian mythology, I've had since June of 2016. I've always wanted a snake and started out with an easy and undemanding garter snake. He's skittish but at the same time curious. He will eventually relax in your hand. He's been a twice proven escape artist but now that I've weighed down his lid that shouldn't be a problem anymore. Finally as an honorary mention I'll talk about my Jackson's chameleon, Cretaceous, who I named because he looks like a triceratops. I got him in September 2015 and by all means he should still be here but I was inexperienced and chameleons have complicated humidity requirements and on top of that his humidity machine broke which required me to mist by hand several times a day. I couldn't keep up. When he was here he was probably an even bigger head turner than the bearded dragon (in fact he passed away shortly after I got her) and he was extremely lively and entertaining to watch. It was particularly awesome to see him hunt. My dog would just sit by his habitat and watch him most of the night. Fortunately though I've learned more about chameleons and I think I will be ready for another one soon enough. My collection keeps growing and I will be happy to tell you about these animals and others I've had in the past any time but for now I'll try to keep this brief.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 13, 2018)

nice collction of animals you have. I like the picture of the snake taking a bath.


----------



## Allthingsterrarium (Jun 14, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> nice collction of animals you have. I like the picture of the snake taking a bath.


Thanks! Garter snakes really do love to swim and bathe! I always see them by riverbanks in the wild! He also likes to drape himself over his temperature gauge for some reason


----------

